# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Foto Humoristike

## toni007

*nje Permledhje Fotosh Humoristike Nga Webi..........*
MUNDE TE VAZHDONI ME FOTO TE TJERA HUMORISTIKE.

----------


## toni007

Foto Humoristike

----------


## Edi-9/11



----------


## toni007

..........................

----------


## ILMGAP

http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/4...aqimaneken.jpg

----------


## toni007



----------


## toni007



----------


## Apollyon



----------


## toni007

djali i ronaldinjos.......bebinjo

----------


## skender76

film horror

----------


## prenceedi

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## toni007



----------


## Alienated

Si pergjigje e fotos qe ka sjelle Edi-9/11, une po sjell kete foto qe ka bere nje miku im, e qe e ka vene ne nje nga albumet e tij ne Facebook.

Shihni aty midis drujve njerin duke "ujitur" drunjte...

----------


## prenceedi

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## iliria e para



----------


## iliria e para



----------


## iliria e para

Lopet e cemndura, a por njerzit?

----------


## toni007



----------


## Roi

Toni,,
Hahahaha kam qesh shume hahahahaha

----------


## toni007

....................................

----------

